
Please test my app for Twitter, which makes conversations from your tweets - goodjob7
http://taskeri.com
======
mtmail
You need a privacy policy to get users (or subjectively me) to grant read and
write access to a user's twitter feed. There's no imprint, no links to a
contact and domain is registered with privacy protection enabled. In other
words: who are you?

